# Finally putting shop in order



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 12, 2015)

I finally have shop mostly set up to where I can easily machine parts. 

I spent the last two days with my brother getting lathe in order, after nearly ruining a new QCTP base. Our allegedly newly refurbished lathe had such poor bearings it was impossible to obtain a finish that didn't look like an alligator's skin.

We pulled it apart and put it back together tightening things down properly and now are quite happy with the results. So it's not the lathe itself, its the inferior service of our number one supplier in canada.

Now, does anyone know how to keep a 150 lb needy Neapolitan Massif out from underfoot while working in the shop?


----------



## bazmak (Mar 12, 2015)

You dont say what type of lathe and photos would be nice
People like photos. Regards barry


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 19, 2015)

bazmak said:


> You dont say what type of lathe and photos would be nice
> People like photos. Regards barry



Funny thing about pictures is, when I'm working I'm covered in oil and don't want to touch my cameras...My lathe is from busy-bee I'm pretty sure its a model CT041, its the same as the Grizzly model g9249. I've included a pic of the lathe in the store, I'll get a pics on the shop area shortly.

The mill is a CT129N which is the same as the grizzly g0704 except its morse taper not R8 spindle.

I do have pic of a piece I just turned - a test 3 1/5" diameter roller.. Im very pleased with the finish and the fact that there is very little run out so I'll have little trouble making 24" x 6" diameter rollers for larger etching press...

This test is the largest piece I ever got to do myself... usually my brother pushes me out of the way and takes over since he has little patience.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 19, 2015)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Funny thing about pictures is, when I'm working I'm covered in oil and don't want to touch my cameras...My lathe is from busy-bee I'm pretty sure its a model CT041, its the same as the Grizzly model g9249. I've included a pic of the lathe in the store, I'll get a pics on the shop area shortly.
> 
> The mill is a CT129N which is the same as the grizzly g0704 except its morse taper not R8 spindle.
> 
> ...


 
where are the pictures of your mill ???


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 19, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> where are the pictures of your mill ???



I'll take and post some tomorrow, since I have to install a ventilation fan... its such a small space that the smoke from cutting oil gets pretty bad and is too great a health risk for my respiratory system.

Luckily I have a great inline fan from Panasonic, FV-10NLF1 so I will install an inlet near both the lathe and milling machine.


----------



## Scott_M (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanna see the dog too!
We have a 135 lb. Great Dane. A real sweetie.

Glad you got the lathe in order. That is a nice size machine, you we be able to do a lot on that.

Scott


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 20, 2015)

Scott_M said:


> I wanna see the dog too!
> We have a 135 lb. Great Dane. A real sweetie.
> 
> Glad you got the lathe in order. That is a nice size machine, you we be able to do a lot on that.
> ...



This isnt a pic from the shop obviously... I'll get one of those later, but it has good comparison against my brother napping on the couch next to him.

I had them as guests when Toronto's power went out for about a week and they needed refuge and heat.


----------



## Scott_M (Mar 20, 2015)

Awww

I do love the pups !

Here is my little girl. Making sure I get the water bowl filled right.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 20, 2015)

My own dogs don't eat like a horse & threaten my hobby budget...


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 20, 2015)

I set up my new shop six or seven years ago after a major spending spree on new machines. Unfortunately, I had to make a little bit of room for all my other machinery, with very little space to spare, so tight in fact, my lathe (Chester Crusader) was purchased on overall space available, not what I really wanted (I wanted one a bit larger), so everything in it's place and a place for everything, with a gangway down the middle.
Anyway, for personal reasons, three years ago I nearly sold everything off, but as luck would have it, I didn't. But during the last three years, I have been using my shop as a dumping ground (it was always kept reasonably tidy) and it was like a rubbish dump. After a few days hard work, it is now ready for full use again. 
Unfortunately, I have just bought a new small milling machine (Seig super X2) to convert and to learn CNC work on, but unfortunately, there is nowhere to put it in the shop, so it looks like one or two of my small machines has to go, but which one(s)?, as all have a use and purpose.
You can see from these two shots how tight it is in there.











There is a reason for me putting up this post - MAKE SURE you always leave yourself a little more room for expansion, plus, don't buy anything else until you have made sure you've got room for it.

John


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 20, 2015)

started with a bare room with just studs, no drywall...

have provisions for wall racking system behind the drywall, just waiting for warmer weather to be able to use table saw to cut piece for hooks...


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 20, 2015)

Just look at all that lovely bare wall space. I call it vertical benchspace and except for a tiny bit above a door, I doubt if I have anything more than one square foot space available anywhere.
I even hang a lot of bits under shelves, that way you have two surfaces to use rather than just the one.
One advantage of using wall space is that you can position everything to do with say your lathe in an optimum position. Tailstock bits go on the wall behind the tailstock etc etc.
I am now looking at the ceiling for extra storage space for a few bits and pieces.
As you grow over the years, you will find you will start to run out of normal space and you need to come up with solutions now rather than having to solve it later on, as I am having to do.

As for your animal problem, teach him/her to skulk under a bench or behind a machine somewhere. One of my Jack Russells used to live under my lathe for a while, and only really came out when I left my shop. The older one used to lay in his basket behind my small surface grinder, well out of the way of tripping over him.

John


----------



## Scott_M (Mar 20, 2015)

Picture 1  what a big sweetie !
Picture 4  What is the camshaft at the end of the lathe for ?

Looks like the making of a real nice shop. The only thing missing is a bunch of chips.

Scott


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

Blogwitch said:


> Just look at all that lovely bare wall space. I call it vertical benchspace and except for a tiny bit above a door, I doubt if I have anything more than one square foot space available anywhere.
> 
> John



Hi John,

The dog is hopeless... he is too old to learn and he's a rescue so he's insecure and feels the need to be near no matter what you are doing. He has a nice huge bed just outside the shop door but likes to sit that 4 extra feet closer. He wont fit under the lathe 

I have plans for the walls. I spent a lot of time building extra reinforced backing behind the drywall lag bolted into the concrete foundation walls. To those i'll attach a rack mounting system I saw in American woodworker issues 125 Nov 2006 and 144 Oct/Nov 2009. They have a neat DIY shop organizational system, which is adaptable to all sorts of custom modules made of plywood. 

I've attached some pics as examples... now if the weather would just warm up enough to let me take a table saw outside to driveway I can start cutting out my pieces.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

Scott_M said:


> Picture 1  what a big sweetie !
> Picture 4  What is the camshaft at the end of the lathe for ?
> 
> Looks like the making of a real nice shop. The only thing missing is a bunch of chips.
> ...



Its getting chippy now..

The camshaft is for a honda prelude... my brother was using it to test how well the lathe cut


----------



## rodw (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it finished. Storage is the key in a small space.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 21, 2015)

It looks like you are getting yourself well organised then, but do be careful with tools sitting in wooden holders, and coupled with any damp in your shop and the dreaded rust worm will get hold.
Where my tools are held in wooden holders, I tend to use only an oily wood like teak or cedar. You don't need to make the whole rack out of it, just the bits where the tools come into contact. Just a few small bits I have picked up over the years has kept everything rust free in my shop.

John


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 21, 2015)

I use the idea of cleats on the wall to hang cabinets, but instead of making them flat I make the edge an angle cut, about 45 degrees. The piece screwed to the wall has the acute edge of the angle up and away from the wall. The cabinet or shelf has it the other way- then when the item is hung it looks like a dovetail joint and puling down pulls it tighter to the wall.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 21, 2015)

The angled cleat is called a French cleat.  Works very well and has been in use a long time in cabinet making.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

RonGinger said:


> I use the idea of cleats on the wall to hang cabinets, but instead of making them flat I make the edge an angle cut, about 45 degrees. The piece screwed to the wall has the acute edge of the angle up and away from the wall. The cabinet or shelf has it the other way- then when the item is hung it looks like a dovetail joint and puling down pulls it tighter to the wall.



Yes French Cleat is an excellent option


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

Blogwitch said:


> It looks like you are getting yourself well organised then, but do be careful with tools sitting in wooden holders, and coupled with any damp in your shop and the dreaded rust worm will get hold.
> Where my tools are held in wooden holders, I tend to use only an oily wood like teak or cedar. You don't need to make the whole rack out of it, just the bits where the tools come into contact. Just a few small bits I have picked up over the years has kept everything rust free in my shop.
> 
> John



We have two shops. One is the semi-conditioned garage (its not directly heated but is attached to the house on 3 sides so it gets some heat) this shop we worry about humidity. 

The other where the lathe is located is carefully controlled for humidity. I had planned to have felt liners on tool holders which I'd spray with rust inhibitor like wd40.


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 21, 2015)

I love the dogs pictures.  I do not let my dogs in the shop for fear they pick up a chip in their paws.


----------



## SmithDoor (Mar 21, 2015)

Good job on the shop

Dave


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

tornitore45 said:


> I love the dogs pictures.  I do not let my dogs in the shop for fear they pick up a chip in their paws.



I have the same damn fear... but must admit, I cant keep him out... physically, if he wants to come in it takes bigger man than me to keep him out. So keeping chips cleaned up is paramount. 

Thats what shop vac under the lathe is for... just wonder if it can present a fire hazard with machine oil?


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 23, 2015)

TorontoBuilder,

When I empty my "shop" shop-vacuum, I put some oil absorbent (you could use kitty litter) in the bottom before using it again. This makes it easy to clean as well as cutting down on "loose" oil. I also clean and replace the filter(s) very often. I'm talking about chips with a film of oil and such, I never vacuum solvent and fuel.

I have to add that I do most of my clean up with brushes and brooms and only vacuum what I can't brush and wipe clean. Frequent clean-up also makes it possible to gather and separately contain different materials ready for recycling/selling to the scrap dealer.

--ShopShoe

PS: Animals and bare-footed visitors are not allowed in my shop in any case, and only with special instructions otherwise.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

Thx for the tips Shoe,

I brush and sweep but it's those last few fine chips on the floor we worry about. 

We have a carpet chip catcher we put down when working, and can move aside when done. Under that also have thick foam interlocked padding on the floor which we hope will provide a lot of deflection if the dog steps or lies on a small chip penetrate him.

Good idea about kitty litter in the vacuum...


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Why is it if one lousy chip sticks to my shoe it hangs on until I'm in the bedroom, then drops off right where my wife will step on it. If there is only one chip outside the shop she will find it.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 23, 2015)

RonGinger said:


> Why is it if one lousy chip sticks to my shoe it hangs on until I'm in the bedroom, then drops off right where my wife will step on it. If there is only one chip outside the shop she will find it.


 It's probably my wife's sister
I think that she's on a mission of finding one chip when I'm
back from the shop:fan:


----------

